# almond horse shoe recipe



## james johnson (Dec 5, 2009)

I am looking for an almond horse shoe recipe- almond dough with slivers of almonds and dipped in chocolate on each end.


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you looking for a cookie recipe or a coffee cake/dessert recipe?


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw your previous post from March, 2002. Still no luck, huh? I assume you're looking for a cookie-type recipe, and the macaroons aren't it. Could you provide us with a little more information about this cookie?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Do you mean almond crescents? If so, they're cookies made the same way basically as Russian teacakes/Mexican wedding cakes. Do a google for almond crescents and see what you come up with.


----------



## dneilson (Dec 8, 2009)

Search no furthur, James...I ran across your inquiry by accident. Knew exactly the one you were seeking (humbly speaking :lol: It's a great recipe and worth seeking once you find yourself w/out the recipe). Signed up just to post it. (I temper the chocolate though and don't make them as large for gifting)

Sounds like a wonderful community...I think I'll stay awhile! Enjoy!

*Chocolate-Dipped Almond Horseshoe Cookies* * * * * *

*Author:* Gourmet
*Source:* Gourmet December 1991

2 cups almonds, sliced and very lightly crushed, about 6 ounces 
7 oz almond paste, cut into 1 inch pieces 
1 cup sugar
2 large egg whites 
10 oz bittersweet chocolate, NOT unsweetened, chopped (semisweet chocolate may be used instead) 

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.
2. Spray 2 baking sheets with nonstick spray.
3. Spread almonds on rimmed baking sheet.
4. Place almond paste and sugar in processor and process until blended.
5. Add egg whites, 1 at a time, blending well betwwen additions.
6. Spoon dough into pastry bag fitted with plain 5/8-inch-wide tip. Pipe one 6-inch-long log of dough atop almonds on rimmed sheet.
7. Gently roll dough in almonds, coating completely (dough is sticky).
8. Transfer to prepared sheets, bending dough ends to create horseshoe shape with 1 1/2-inch-wide space between ends.
9. Repeat with remaining dough, spacing cookies about 1 inch apart.
10. Bake cookies until golden, about 18 minutes. Transfer to rack and cool.
11. Line another baking sheet with foil. Stir chocolate in medium metal bowl set over saucepan of simmering water until melted and smooth.
12. Dip ends of 1 cookie into chocolate, tilting pan if necessary. Shake cocokie gently to remove excess chocolate.
13. Place cookie, rounded side up, on foil-lined sheet.
14. Repeat with remaining cookies.
15. Refrigerate cookies until chocolate sets, about 30 minutes. 

Yield: 12

Dolores


----------

